# How to aid recovery after a hard effort



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Possibly an old tired subject here? If so, sorry. 

In my racing days I never had a good natural recovery during stage races, or after a hard training day. I also had a poor knowledge base in the physiology of it all. There _were_ times where I could do repeated hard efforts but I always chalked it up to "just having a good run of it" rather than looking at what I might have been doing correctly by accident.

Now again, as I start to put the miles on, I'm looking for insight into what current thought is. Old-school "propping up the legs and rubbing them out" after a race/training ride, never worked well for me. Carb loading after the effort worked, but only in as much as I noticed a further drop in performance if I didn't. 

Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.velonews.com/article/80922


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting they're using SCD's or "Sequential compression device." In the years since becoming an RN, I've long thought that this would aid in recovery. SCD's, have been long used in the medical field for one, and only one reason...prevents pooling of blood in legs during periods of immobility for clot prevention. But also secondarily, relieves (albeit minutely) workload on the cardiovasculature, including the veins, which have muscular walls and require constriction to help move blood along the path.) All this takes energy. 

I'm more intrigued by the temperature regulating. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

That article, as it relates to heat retention and how it impedes sleep\recovery
seems like it would have profound implications for even non-pro cyclists. 
I am wondering if a practical adaptation of the methods for average cyclists
could be worked out. Please, no funny business about sleeping in the fridge.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

phoehn9111 said:


> That article, as it relates to heat retention and how it impedes sleep\recovery
> seems like it would have profound implications for even non-pro cyclists.
> I am wondering if a practical adaptation of the methods for average cyclists
> could be worked out. Please, no funny business about sleeping in the fridge.


Sleeping in a cool environment is definitely more soothing. Why not get ice packs and put them on major arteries? Wrists, neck, inner thigh...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep, so what I do (when possible):
- immediate recovery food (glycogen window) and lotsa water
- immediate cold shower or if away from home I have a cooler full of ice and water to pour over me and towel off with. Will have to start bringing ice packs, too. This is really critical in the Texas heat, IMO.
- if it's a really important multi-day event, I'll spring for a massage. Otherwise, self massage. 
- asap get into A/C under a ceiling fan and take a nap.
- lotsa water. did I say that?
- good dinner, healthy but not huge unless there's a long race tomorrow.
- early bed
- no alcohol.

Also on the temp. topic, I've been doing lots of experimenting here in TX the past few summers. Once we get to May or so, we don't really "warm-up" before a race; instead we do what I call "riding around and sweating" for a while. So I've started focusing on staying cool - I'll ride for a few minutes, then hit the cooler and douse with ice water liberally - even to the point of taking off my jersey and dunking it then putting back on. Then ride a few minutes, do a couple of jumps / jams, and repeat. Last thing I do before rolling to the start line is douse / dunk. I believe it makes a difference, especially in those 1 pm starts in July.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Yep, so what I do (when possible):
> - immediate recovery food (glycogen window) and lotsa water
> - immediate cold shower or if away from home I have a cooler full of ice and water to pour over me and towel off with. Will have to start bringing ice packs, too. This is really critical in the Texas heat, IMO.
> - if it's a really important multi-day event, I'll spring for a massage. Otherwise, self massage.
> ...


I too live in Texas. I rode last Saturday and as hot as it was, it took me 2 days to recover. I wonder if I should carry paper towels and during rides, get it wet with cold water and place in around my neck while I ride. 

I know when I played soccer one year, I would take a cold (with ice) soak in the tub. I was never sore the next day. Don't know why I don't do that now after riding. 

Doing the Hotter than hell in 2 weeks and I know they pass out wet towels at the rest stop. May have to use more of them on my body to keep my core cool. What do you think?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah, anything you can do to cool off is good. I squirt lots of water thru my helmet vents, I dribble some on my inner elbows, squirt on my ears, etc. 

For HHH I'm going with a hydration pack full of cold energy drink, and starting w/ 2 frozen watter bottles. At this point, looks like it won't be so hot on Saturday. 

I read on the HHH site that above 90-something F, evaporation is the only way the body can cool effectively, so just keep your skin / jersey / head wet all the time.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Ice baths are a fantastic way to recover between stages on hot days. 

This might be worth getting but I don't know that they sell them yet.

Creakyknees' routine looks pretty good. I may have to write that down as I get absolutely floored in the heat. Usually not a big deal here in the PNW though! :lol:


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

cool down (ice vest perhaps), then massage. If your not riding your legs should be elevated. Replace electrolites,carbs,minerals,protein (remember your 2 hour window please). More lite massage while doing visualising of your next day (recovery is also in your head). A healthy diet and lots of sleep go a long way and should be in place year round to aid recovery and health. JMO


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I read somewhere before that recovering between hard rides or races has a lot to do with the aerobic base that was built prior too. 

The cold water on the legs is one of the things they do for race horses and if its good enough for $50 million dollar horses its probably good enough for me.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*magic*

Chelated magnesium + compression tights = magic


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll add to what everyone else has said (all good advice)- 

Prevention- If you train for multi-day hard efforts you'll feel stronger on the 2nd/3rd/etc days. 

It takes some overload, though. I usually do it by tacking on a hard Monday workout (sometimes followed by a long, but less intense Tuesday workout) after race or hard training weekend. I do this 1x per month, and hope to be up to 2x per month by next race season.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Miles, lots of miles. Lots of hard miles. Once you're putting in 225-250 miles a week, you'll be ready. If you're only getting 125-150 a week, you'll be on fumes after three days.

If you have the time, take a nap after a hard ride (who has that sort of time?) At least, put your feet up for a half hour.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

I rode the hotter 'n hell this last weekend. It wasn't as hot as it normally is but still around 95F. At rest stops, I would get some ice and dump some in my jersey and some in my shorts -I know, it was a little awkward but it felt great. Also rubbed some ice on my thighs to cool them down. As I rode, I would spray cold water on my head, back & thighs. I rode better than I had before. Don't know if that was due to all the cool down activities or just the excitement from riding in such a large group. On my way home, I bought some ice and did a cold cold water soak for 15 min. I was still sore the next day but not as bad.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

shorts? uh, chafe?


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Actually it wasn't too bad....the ice would melt relatively fast. No issues besides the intense cold at first. I was trying to follow Creakyknees suggestion to keep you body core cool. Maybe I took it a little too far??


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Chocolate milk within 1/2 hour of riding!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I must be getting senile, as I thought I posted a reply about how we do sleep better in cooler temperatures (68 to 72F being ideal). Maybe I thought about it and forgot to post...
Anyway, I was about to ask a similar question. After yesterday's ride, I drank a bit of water, ate, and took a short nap. I still got a headache and felt drained most of the day and I realized that this happens on my 25+ mile rides. Is it the Texas heat, or just still getting into shape? Will cooling off quicker help, or is that just for the next day?


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

Peanya said:


> I must be getting senile, as I thought I posted a reply about how we do sleep better in cooler temperatures (68 to 72F being ideal). Maybe I thought about it and forgot to post...
> Anyway, I was about to ask a similar question. After yesterday's ride, I drank a bit of water, ate, and took a short nap. I still got a headache and felt drained most of the day and I realized that this happens on my 25+ mile rides. Is it the Texas heat, or just still getting into shape? Will cooling off quicker help, or is that just for the next day?


 Usually a headache is a common sign for minor dehydration. It is very important to have a recovery drink/chocolate milk and a nice meal to help replace your energy stores within an hour of finishing your ride.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

well, that answered my headache question. Thought it had something to do with dehydration. And healthy eating really explains my lack of ability to recover quickly this past week (ate about 4 candy bars over the past week). Going back to apples and bananas now for sure!!!


----------

